# الان ولفترة محدودة دبلومة المحاسب المالي بخصم خاص



## جنى ميرو (4 أكتوبر 2013)

الان ولفترة محدود فقط تقدم لكم المجموعه المحاسبية خصم خاص جدا 
دبلومة المحاسب المالي او المحلل المالي 
مع توفير شهادة بالدبلومة + شهادة خبرة
و توفير فرص عمل بمصر والخليج 
احجز الان العرض ساري حتي اكتمال العدد






:للاستعلام
24578138 - 01284776035 - 01066077554​


----------

